# Traulsen Reach-In



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,
Just looked at a used Traulsen fridge.
Unfortunately, I didn't like the roll-in feature. 
I wanted stationary racks installed.
I heard Traulsen is the cadillac of fridges.
Also, looking at a Randell reach-in.
Anyone have experiences with this brand?
Or is a refrigerator a refrigerator?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Spoons,
I'm of the opinion that a refrigerator is not just a refrigerator. You have to take into consideration the recovery time, everytime you open the door. Bottom mount or top mount compressor, condenser(coils and fans). Humid or not.
I have owned a Traulsen revolving display case(not bad), most of my reachin refers now are True, the have copeland compressors which I like. I personally would move up to larger compressor where ever possible.
I'm not familiar with Randell, if this is distributor name then research the maker.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

In my experiance both Traulson and Delfield are the best. Both will cost you a little more up front but worth it in the long run. As for true I know alot of people that like them and they are a little less expensive but my experiances with them have been terrible. Maybe thats just my bad luck. Point being though I'll never buy another. Randels I've heard about but have no experiance with them myself.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I used to be a chief engineer at a hotel that had Traulsen reach ins with remote Copeland water cooled condensers. All high end stuff but with regular routine maintenance they run forever. We also had a True display case which was OK but a bit tempramental. I'm not familar with Randell.
If your refer has an air cooled condenser, I hope it's on the top where it's way easier for the service tech to get to.

Jock


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the replies.
And informing me.
I'm learning.


----------

